# Guitar lesson prices?



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Daughter wants to get lessons for Christmas, what kind of prices should I expect? Any suggestions on people or places to use?

She is 17, other than a friend trying to show her a few things, and watching a few YouTube's, she has no experience.

Guitar is electric, her music type is typical 17yo girl choices, although she has started listing to some of the classics (AC/DC, Floyd, Zeppelin, Ozzy, etc...(I'm working on it)).

What should I look for /ask about in lessons? Options are open, but thinking about weekly 1/2 or 1 hr. lessons for @ 3 months, then adjusting as needed depending on how she is progressing, etc... Suggestions on amount of lessons, weekly / bi weekly, 1hr., 1/2hr?

She is in band at school, so she has a basic understanding of music, hopefully that should help.

I live @ Deer Park, but weekly travels (my other kid's routines) include Pasadena; Clear Lake; League City. So the wife is willing to drive get her there, if we can work out a schedule.

I've also wanted to learn for a while, thoughts on combining her and my lessons? My experience is even less, although I have several guitars, I don't even know how to hold them


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

My son is taking lessons from a guy in Village Grove. He has different rates for group vs private lessons. My son is in the group lesson for beginner its $79 a month and you go once a week to his house. I do not remember if he had a sign up fee or not. If you are interested I will get the info for you. Let me know via PM


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I just recommended starting with lessons at www.justinguitar.com. Very highly recommended and free (but he asks for voluntary donations which he well earns). Otherwise personal lessons will probably run you about $50-70 an hour, and I'd recommend an hour. A half hour goes by so quickly I don't know what anyone could really learn in that time. Lesson frequency would just depend on how quickly she is absorbing the material, how much she is practicing on the other days, etc. Once a week would be good if she's really working hard at it, otherwise maybe once every other week.


----------

